# Excluido o excluído



## mariana.lopez

Les agradecería mucho si me ayudan  a aclarar cómo se debe escribir este término: excluido o excluído (con o sin tilde)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

La web de la RAE es estupenda para estas cosas, mira aquí.


----------



## Pinairun

mariana.lopez said:


> Les agradecería mucho si me ayudan a aclarar cómo se debe escribir este término: excluido o excluído (con o sin tilde)


 
Creo que no hay ningún verbo terminado en "uir" que forme hiato, es decir, con tilde sobre la "i".

Luego no habrá tampoco ningún participio con esas características.


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> Creo que no hay ningún verbo terminado en "uir" que forme hiato, es decir, con tilde sobre la "i".
> 
> Luego no habrá tampoco ningún participio con esas características.


Pinairun,

La tildación no tiene nada que ver con hiatos; sólo con la posición del acento prosódico.

Según la RAE, son muy frecuentes los hiatos en verbos en -uir en las formas en las que la "i" esté acentuada.

Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e


> Es muy frecuente, en cambio, el hiato /u.í/, especialmente en todas formas con /i/ acentuada del paradigma de los verbos terminados en -_uir _y en sus derivados.


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> Pinairun,
> 
> La tildación no tiene nada que ver con hiatos; sólo con la posición del acento prosódico.
> 
> Según la RAE, son muy frecuentes los hiatos en verbos en -uir en las formas en las que la "i" esté acentuada.
> 
> Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e


 
Caray, Peter. Esto es nuevo para mí.
¿No ponen ejemplos?


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> Caray, Peter. Esto es nuevo para mí.
> ¿No ponen ejemplos?


Sí
_constru-imos, conclu-ido, hu-ida, atribu-ible_.


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> Sí
> _constru-imos, conclu-ido, hu-ida, atribu-ible_.


 
¿Dónde llevan la tilde?


----------



## Peterdg

Es como ya dije: la tilde ya no tiene nada que ver con hiatos. (antes sí: en el mismo Esbozo todavía puedes encontrar "huíste" y "huiste", "huí" y "hui"). 

Por eso, también "rio" y "frio" ahora se escribe sin tilde: hay un hiato, pero se escribe sin tilde. 

Creo que abandonaron la tildación de los hiatos por la ambigüedad que existía: "conclu-ido", hiato y escrito sin tilde desde siempre (por lo menos que yo sepa) y "rió", hiato y con tilde, "dio" diptongo sin tilde. 

El concepto "hiato" sólo es un concepto de pronunciación. En un hiato, pronuncias las dos vocales con su propio valor y separadas. En un diptongo, una de las vocales se convierte en semivocal.


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> Es como ya dije: la tilde ya no tiene nada que ver con hiatos. (antes sí: en el mismo Esbozo todavía puedes encontrar "huíste" y "huiste", "huí" y "hui").
> 
> Por eso, también "rio" y "frio" ahora se escribe sin tilde: hay un hiato, pero se escribe sin tilde.
> 
> Creo que abandonaron la tildación de los hiatos por la ambigüedad que existía: "conclu-ido", hiato y escrito sin tilde desde siempre (por lo menos que yo sepa) y "rió", hiato y con tilde, "dio" diptongo sin tilde.
> 
> El concepto "hiato" sólo es un concepto de pronunciación. En un hiato, pronuncias las dos vocales con su propio valor y separadas. En un diptongo, una de las vocales se convierte en semivocal.


 
Bueno. Dejamos de lado los hiatos.
Pero, volviendo al tema de esta consulta, ¿hay algún verbo que termine en "uir" cuyo participio lleve tilde?


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> Bueno. Dejamos de lado los hiatos.
> Pero, volviendo al tema de esta consulta, ¿hay algún verbo que termine en "uir" cuyo participio lleve tilde?


No. Y no sería posible. Un verbo que termina en -uir, tiene la desinencia del participio forzadamente en -uido. Por la mera estructura de -uido, palabra que termina en vocal, tiene su acento prosódico en la penúltima sílaba, que es "ui" (para las reglas de la acentuación). En la combinación "vocal débil con vocal débil", el acento cae en la última vocal, que es la "i" y por consecuencia, no hay tilde.


----------



## Pinairun

O lo que sería lo mismo hablando de participios ¿porque siendo _ui_ un diptongo sería parte de la penúltima sílaba de una palabra terminada en vocal, es decir, llana o grave, y esta clase de palabras no llevan tilde?


----------



## miguel89

¿Pero no había que romper con la tilde el diptongo entre dos vocales "débiles"?


----------



## Pinairun

miguel89 said:


> ¿Pero no había que romper con la tilde el diptongo entre dos vocales "débiles"?


 
Es que no hay que romperlo, esa es la cosa.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> Es que no hay que romperlo, esa es la cosa.


 

¿Empezamos la discusión? Sí, habría que romperlo con el tilde, porque son claramente dos sílabas ya que el diptongo está roto, pero ahora la RAE está en tenor anti-tilde-en-hiato. Con todo, es  una falta de ortografía menos. Pero nadie va a saber cómo se pronuncia y es posible que la pronunciación cambie debido a la ortografía (cosa que no debería suceder)


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> ¿Empezamos la discusión? Sí, habría que romperlo con el tilde, porque son claramente dos sílabas ya que el diptongo está roto, pero ahora la RAE está en tenor anti-tilde-en-hiato. Con todo, es una falta de ortografía menos. Pero nadie va a saber cómo se pronuncia y es posible que la pronunciación cambie debido a la ortografía (cosa que no debería suceder)


 
Creo que no he entendido nada.
¿Por qué decís que el diptongo está roto?


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> ¿Empezamos la discusión? Sí, habría que romperlo con el tilde, porque son claramente dos sílabas ya que el diptongo está roto, pero ahora la RAE está en tenor anti-tilde-en-hiato. Con todo, es  una falta de ortografía menos. Pero nadie va a saber cómo se pronuncia y es posible que la pronunciación cambie debido a la ortografía (cosa que no debería suceder)



Yo lo que tenía claro (ya no sé si me queda tanto), es que en "huido", "concluido", "construido" o "atribuible" lo que había no era hiato, sino diptongo. Y el diptongo no se hubiera roto aunque le pusieramos una tilde a alguna de esas vocales, seguiría siendo diptongo (vocal cerrada+vocal cerrada acentuada).

Lo del cambio de pronunciación es posible. Todavía no me queda claro cómo se ha de pronunciar _"truhan"_, por ejemplo, si en dos sílabas (_tru-an_) o en una sola sílaba con el mismo diptongo de Juan (_truan_). "Hui" se pronunciará como el _oui_ francés, o seguiremos haciendo dos sílabas (ergo, hiato) y diremos _"hu-i"_.


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> Yo lo que tenía claro (ya no sé si me queda tanto), es que en "huido", "concluido", "construido" o "atribuible" lo que había no era hiato, sino diptongo. Y el diptongo no se hubiera roto aunque le pusieramos una tilde a alguna de esas vocales, seguiría siendo diptongo (vocal cerrada+vocal cerrada acentuada).
> 
> Lo del cambio de pronunciación es posible. Todavía no me queda claro cómo se ha de pronunciar _"truhan"_, por ejemplo, si en dos sílabas (_tru-an_) o en una sola sílaba con el mismo diptongo de Juan (_truan_). "Hui" se pronunciará como el _oui_ francés, o seguiremos haciendo dos sílabas (ergo, hiato) y diremos _"hu-i"_.


 

Podríamos medir excluido y excluído. Van a ver que son totalmente distintas (y eso si llegan a poder pronunciarlo como si fuera un diptongo). No lo es. Pero sí se rompe el diptongo si hay una tilde (no entiendo por qué decís que no). Probá con 'atribuído' y tratá de decir ['atribuydo']. Te van a sonar bien distintas.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> Creo que no he entendido nada.
> ¿Por qué decís que el diptongo está roto?


 

Mirá el #17. Y escuchate a vos misma.¿ No te suena como dos sílabas independientes?


----------



## Realice

duvija said:


> ¿Empezamos la discusión? Sí, habría que romperlo con el tilde, porque son claramente dos sílabas ya que el diptongo está roto, pero ahora la RAE está en tenor anti-tilde-en-hiato. Con todo, es una falta de ortografía menos. Pero nadie va a saber cómo se pronuncia y es posible que la pronunciación cambie debido a la ortografía (cosa que no debería suceder)


Me consuelas, duvija. Ya decía yo que las décadas que llevo incorrectamente escribiendo excluído (que yo pronuncio claramente en cuatro sílabas) debían responder a algo... me tranquiliza encontrarles la lógica a mis faltas de ortografía 



jorgema said:


> Lo del cambio de pronunciación es posible. Todavía no me queda claro cómo se ha de pronunciar _"truhan"_, por ejemplo, si en dos sílabas (_tru-an_) o en una sola sílaba con el mismo diptongo de Juan (_truan_).


Yo la pronuncio como me manden , pero si quieren que la pronuncie en diptongo, reclamo que le quiten la 'h' intercalada además de la tilde.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Mirá el #17. Y escuchate a vos misma.¿ No te suena como dos sílabas independientes?


 
Llevo un buen rato escuchándome y estoy casi en estado de choque.
Por mucho que me esfuerce sigo oyéndome los diptongos por todos lados.


----------



## miguel89

Pinairun said:


> Llevo un buen rato escuchándome y estoy casi en estado de choque.
> Por mucho que me esfuerce sigo oyéndome los diptongos por todos lados.


La diferencia entre _a-tri-bui-do_ y _ex-clu-í-do_, en mi caso, es bastante patente.


----------



## Lurrezko

miguel89 said:


> La diferencia entre _a-tri-bui-do_ y _ex-clu-í-do_, en mi caso, es bastante patente.



En mi tierra, todos los participios con esta combinación vocálica se pronuncian en sílabas separadas:

A-tri-bu-i-do
Cons-tru-i-do
Im-bu-i-do
Etc.

Se habló de este tema en un hilo de hace unos meses.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En mi tierra, todos los participios con esta combinación vocálica se pronuncian en sílabas separadas:
> 
> A-tri-bu-i-do
> Cons-tru-i-do
> Im-bu-i-do
> Etc.
> 
> Se habló de este tema en un hilo de hace unos meses.


 
¿También ruido y huida?


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> ¿También ruido y huida?



Participios, digo. En mi pronunciación:

Rui-do
Hu-i-da

No sabría establecer una regla, francamente (acuérdate del caso *uo* del viejo hilo: en la Península lo pronunciábamos siempre en sílabas separadas, salvo _acuoso_: quien lo entienda, que lo explique...).


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Participios, digo. En mi pronunciación:
> 
> Rui-do
> Hu-i-da
> 
> No sabría establecer una regla, francamente (acuérdate del caso *uo* del viejo hilo: en la Península lo pronunciábamos siempre en sílabas separadas, salvo _acuoso_: quien lo entienda, que lo explique...).


 
No, no, que ya sé que es complicado;  solo te pregunto por hacerme una idea. 
Muchas gracias, Lurrezko.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> Llevo un buen rato escuchándome y estoy casi en estado de choque.
> Por mucho que me esfuerce sigo oyéndome los diptongos por todos lados.


 

¿No escuchás que la deslizada del caso es (por lo menos) más corta?
Probá decir 'muy' comparada con 'huí/hui'. 
O la palabra 'si' en francés.
¿Decís atribuydo? (La 'y' da el sonido de deslizada de la 'i' en castellano). 
¿Donde ponés el acento, en atrib*U*ido o atribu*I*do?


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Creo que no hay ningún verbo terminado en "uir" que forme hiato, es decir, con tilde sobre la "i".
> 
> 
> 
> En México sí.
> Decimos hu-ir. Por eso la nueva norma de la RAE se me hace ilógica.
> Decimos hu-i-da. Por lo tanto, debería llevar tilde: hu*í*da.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> ¿No escuchás que la deslizada del caso es (por lo menos) más corta?
> Probá decir 'muy' comparada con 'huí/hui'.
> O la palabra 'si' en francés.
> ¿Decís atribuydo? (La 'y' da el sonido de deslizada de la 'i' en castellano).
> ¿Donde ponés el acento, en atrib*U*ido o atribu*I*do?


 
Debo confesar que tengo un pésimo oído. Es algo que llevo muy mal desde pequeñita porque me impide cantar. Bueno, cantar, canto, pero ¡de qué manera!

Seguro que no digo atrib*U*ido, eso esta claro. Pero tengo mis dudas en cuanto a atribu*I*do, porque para que suene así he de esforzarme y entonces me sale de forma exagerada ese acento sobre la i. Pero seguiré practicando a ver si lo mitigo un poco.

En cuanto al "oui" francés digo u*I,* que suena distinto de como lo hace la interjección *U*y. También he sido capaz de distinguir los sonidos.

Te agradezco sobremanera que me hayas sometido a esta prueba de fonética


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Pinairun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que no hay ningún verbo terminado en "uir" que forme hiato, es decir, con tilde sobre la "i".
> 
> 
> 
> En México sí.
> Decimos hu-ir. Por eso la nueva norma de la RAE se me hace ilógica.
> Decimos hu-i-da. Por lo tanto, debería llevar tilde: hu*í*da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voy entendiendo vuestras razones, amigos.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## duvija

Si el verbo es monosílabo, con diptongo, tiene que tener el acento (oral) en algún lado, no? por lo tanto en casos como 'huir', forzosamente tenemos que acentuar la "i" o la "u". 
La mayoría de la gente al escucharse a sí misma, dice que escucha la acentuación en la "i". Si estuviera en la 'u' podría escribirse 'huyr', no? (digamos, como el sonido de la 'y' en posición final de palabra, como 'hay, Uruguay', etc.' En castellano solo va a final de palabra y creo que no hay ninguna con la y en el medio -salvo lugares como Gualeguaychú - (que viene del guaraní). De todos modos, esa [y] es siempre deslizada. (comparen con ´cuñataí ´)


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No sabría establecer una regla, francamente (acuérdate del caso *uo* del viejo hilo: en la Península lo pronunciábamos siempre en sílabas separadas, salvo _acuoso_: quien lo entienda, que lo explique...).


 En mi opinión, porque _acuoso_ es un derivado de _agua_, palabra en la cual la combinación _ua_ forma diptongo.


duvija said:


> ¿Empezamos la discusión? Sí, habría que romperlo con el tilde, porque son claramente dos sílabas ya que el diptongo está roto, pero ahora la RAE está en tenor anti-tilde-en-hiato. Con todo, es una falta de ortografía menos. Pero nadie va a saber cómo se pronuncia y es posible que la pronunciación cambie debido a la ortografía (cosa que no debería suceder)


En lo de la no-tildación de hiatos, estoy de acuerdo con la RAE. La regla antigua inevitablemente llevaba a incongruencias. Creo que el problema radica en que os enseñaron que en la combinación de dos vocales débiles (_ui_ o _iu_) se escribía con tilde si era hiato y sin tilde si era diptongo. Esto no es verdad (tampoco con la regla antigua).

Dos ejemplos: arru-inado, hu-idiza: dos palabras con hiato, si no me equivoco, y que se escriben sin tilde desde siempre. No se podía escribir con tilde porque esto también cambiaría el acento prosódico de la palabra. De ahí la incongruencia.

Entonces, en mi opinión, la "nueva" norma es la única que tiene sentido lógicamente.


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que debería admitirse la diéresis en hüidiza. 
contribuído se escribiría así: contribüido.

Saludos


----------



## HalloweenJr

¡Ahg! Esto me parece un enredo entre diptongos e hiatos. Lo que no logro comprender es cómo acentuar el diptongo –uí. Yo, en mi opinión, pienso que para qué se utiliza esa tilde en "í" si eso no cambia o modifica nada porque, de todas formas, seguirá siendo diptongo; ¿Qué tal si analizamos la palabra –*período*? En este caso, es la formación del hiato –ío.

-----

*Si he cometido una falta de ortografía, no duden en corregirme. Todavía me falta mucho por aprender hasta dominar completamente nuestro idioma.*


----------



## flljob

Huí no forma diptongo: hu-í. Palabra aguda.
Si la pronuncias como diptongo: fui. No lleva tilde.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Yo creo que debería admitirse la diéresis en hüidiza.
> contribuído se escribiría así: contribüido.
> 
> Saludos


Si se considerase necesario diferenciar gráficamente entre hiato y diptongo, esto sí sería una solución.


flljob said:


> Huí no forma diptongo: hu-í. Palabra aguda.
> Si la pronuncias como diptongo: fui. No lleva tilde.
> 
> Saludos


También la palabra _hui_ ahora se escribe sin tilde (a pesar de que sea hiato)


----------



## HalloweenJr

flljob said:


> Huí no forma diptongo: hu-í. Palabra aguda.
> Si la pronuncias como diptongo: fui. No lleva tilde.
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Qué raro! Yo nunca lo había entendido de esta manera. si "Huí" no es diptongo, ¿Entonces qué es? Que yo sepa, siempre me han enseñado a entenderlo como una sola sílaba.


----------



## flljob

Fui, tiene un diptongo ui.
Huí, no tiene diptongo: hu-í.
Y que me perdone los académicos de la lengua, si la escritura debe ser una representación del lenguaje hablado, se debe escribir *huí*.


----------



## Peterdg

HalloweenJr said:


> ¡Qué raro! Yo nunca lo había entendido de esta manera. si "Huí" no es diptongo, ¿Entonces qué es? Que yo sepa, siempre me han enseñado a entenderlo como una sola sílaba.


_Fui_ es diptongo; _hui _es hiato. (porque pronuncias _fui_ como [fwi] y _hui_ como [hu-i].


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> _Fui_ es diptongo; _hui _es hiato. (porque pronuncias _fui_ como [fwi] y _hui_ como [hu-i].


 
Y si comparamos 'fui, huí, muy', ahí se ven bien las diferencias (el sonido que no existe es 'hú.i' - creo, ¿o hay algún ejemplo? Existe cruzando palabras 'tú insistes en ...' )


----------



## flljob

En _tú insistes..._ a mí me suena al diptongo de _fui_.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Fui, tiene un diptongo ui.
> Huí, no tiene diptongo: hu-í.
> Y que me perdone los académicos de la lengua, si la escritura debe ser una representación del lenguaje hablado, se debe escribir *huí*.


No creo que esto sea el objetivo de la ortografía (la representación de la pronunciación). El objetivo de la ortografía es representar un texto escrito sin dar lugar a ambigüedades. Como consecuencia, la ortografía indica algunos rasgos de la pronunciación, pero no es su objetivo.

Lo que quiero decir es: _canto_ significa otra cosa que _cantó; río _significa otra cosa que _rio._
Si no sabes que se pronuncia _dio_ con diptongo, nadie va a interpretarlo mal al leerlo.

Para resumirlo: el acento prosódico de una palabra determina su significado. El hecho de que se pronuncie como hiato o diptongo, no cambia nada al sentido y por consecuencia, no es necesario indicarlo gráficamente.



duvija said:


> Y si comparamos 'fui, huí, muy', ahí se ven bien las diferencias (el sonido que no existe es 'hú.i' - creo, ¿o hay algún ejemplo? Existe cruzando palabras 'tú insistes en ...' )


Tienes razón. No existe (Esbozo, 1.4.11b) salvo en el habla popular de algunas regiones en España: como ejemplos: [_cúida_], [_cúita_].


----------



## flljob

Entonces ningún monosílabo debería acentuarse, a menos que se genere ambigüedad:
¿Que dijo? en lugar de ¿qué dijo?
A mi me dio el patatús. En lugar de a mí me dio el patatús. 

Imposible confundirlas.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Entonces ningún monosílabo debería acentuarse, a menos que se genere ambigüedad:
> ¿Que dijo? en lugar de ¿qué dijo?
> A mi me dio el patatús. En lugar de a mí me dio el patatús.
> 
> Imposible confundirlas.


¡Al contrario! Como ya dije en mi aporte anterior, las marcas gráficas no sirven para indicar la pronunciación; sirven para desambiguar el sentido y es exactamente lo que hacen en estos monosilábicos.


----------



## flljob

¿Alguien podría dudar que ¿Que dijo? es en realidad un ¿Qué dijo??


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> ¡Al contrario! Como ya dije en mi aporte anterior, las marcas gráficas no sirven para indicar la pronunciación; sirven para desambiguar el sentido y es exactamente lo que hacen en estos monosilábicos.



Deberíamos poder desambiguar pie (extremidad) y pié (verbo), entonces, aunque ambos sean monosílabos (según la Academia).


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> ¿Alguien podría dudar que ¿Que dijo? es en realidad un ¿Qué dijo??


Claro que no.
El contexto lo hace claro (para empezar, la presencia de ¿). Pero, hay casos en los que sí da lugar a ambigüedad escribir _qué_ o _que_.

Entonces, en mi opinión, hay que hacer una regla: si es un _que_ interrogativo o exclamativo, hay que poner la tilde. Si se trata de otro _que_, no hay tilde. Y es así que tendría que ser, siempre, sin tener en cuenta el contexto.

Por eso, disiento mucho con la decisión de la RAE de omitir la tilde en _éste, ésta, éstos, éstas,aquél _y_ sólo_ en los casos apropiados. ¡¡¡Eso también es una incongruencia!!!


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Deberíamos poder desambiguar pie (extremidad) y pié (verbo), entonces, aunque ambos sean monosílabos (según la Academia).


Esto sí es un hiato en el sistema. Yo propongo una nueva ortografía para la extremidad: "pye"


----------



## Lurrezko

> Peterdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esto sí es un hiato en el sistema. Yo propongo una nueva ortografía para la extremidad: "pye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De modo que no podemos poner acento aunque se pronuncien diferente (pie extremidad, monosílabo; pié verbo, bisílabo), porque las marcas gráficas no sirven para indicar la pronunciación. Y tampoco podemos tildar para desambiguarlas, aunque las marcas sí sirven para eso, pero sólo en los casos en los que la RAE decida...
> 
> Me gusta lo de pye, en cualquier caso
Click to expand...


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko oinak said:


> De modo que no podemos poner acento aunque se pronuncien diferente (pie extremidad, monosílabo; pié verbo, bisílabo), porque las marcas gráficas no sirven para indicar la pronunciación. Y tampoco podemos tildar para desambiguarlas, aunque las marcas sí sirven para eso, pero sólo en los casos en los que la RAE decida...
> 
> Me gusta lo de pye, en cualquier caso


A mí no me molestaría que pusieran una tilde diacrítica en una de las dos; sólo, la razón sería para indicar la diferencia en el sentido. Nada que ver con la pronunciación. (Tenemos que mantener una posición consecuente e inquebrantable)


----------



## Erreconerre

mariana.lopez said:


> Les agradecería mucho si me ayudan a aclarar cómo se debe escribir este término: excluido o excluído (con o sin tilde)


 
Se escribe sin acento. Se aplican las misma reglas de acentuación de la palabra _ruido_, por ejemplo. Y _ruido_ no lleva tilde.


----------



## chamyto

duvija said:


> Mirá el #17. Y escuchate a vos misma.¿ No te suena como dos sílabas independientes?


 
Pues yo las pronuncio como hiato .


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> En _tú insistes..._ a mí me suena al diptongo de _fui_.


 

Pero el acento oral va en la 'i' en fuí, pero en la 'ú' en "tú+vocal sin acentuar".


----------



## HalloweenJr

Me gusta lo que dice Peterdg. debería proponerse una reforma ortográfica para esto. Aun así, yo pienso que lo más sencillo es simplificar las reglas para la correcta acentuación de diptongos e hiatos. Ya sé que este hilo no habla sobre la RAE, pero quisiera decir algunas palabras:

Desde el momento en el que la RAE fue fundada debieron haber simplificado de alguna manera estas reglas (en mi opinión). Sin embargo, yo no tengo ni la menor idea de cómo eran esas primeras reglas. Así que cualquiera que tenga información sobre esto, bienvenido sea. Yo creo que si hubieran mantenido la grafía en palabras como FUE, GUION, DIO. . . esta confusión sería mucho menor. Pero creo que a lo mejor se pone esa tilde en estos hiatos como motivo de que a lo mejor lleguen a pronunciarlas como diptongos y esto pueda ocasionar dudas y así lleguemos a la ambigüedad y a la confusión. Inclusive así, algunas personas las pronuncian como diptongos y no como lo que son: hiatos.

Ahora quiero hacerles una pregunta para ver si entendí:

¿Cuando una vocal abierta tónica (á, é, ó) va después de una vocal cerrada (i, u), esta unión vocálica se considera hiato?


----------



## chamyto

Por cierto , tengo enfrente de mí el libro de "Introducción a la Lengua Española" ( Ed 2005 ) , editado por profesores de la UNED y pone que , aunque las vocales "ui" se pronuncien independientemente ( como en _excluido_ ) a efectos ortográficos se considera diptongo y no hiato . Esto lo dice el libro , no yo .


----------



## HalloweenJr

chamyto said:


> Por cierto , tengo enfrente de mí el libro de "Introducción a la Lengua Española" ( Ed 2005 ) , editado por profesores de la Uned y pone que , aunque las vocales "ui" se pronuncien independientemente ( como en _excluido_ ) a efectos ortográficos se considera diptongo y no hiato . Esto lo dice el libro , no yo .



Lo de la UI ya lo sé.


----------



## duvija

HalloweenJr said:


> Ahora quiero hacerles una pregunta para ver si entendí:
> 
> ¿Cuando una vocal abierta tónica (á, é, ó) va después de una vocal cerrada (i, u), esta unión vocálica se considera hiato?


 

Eso es precisamente un diptongo (en castellano). En otros idiomas alemánicos, los diptongos se definen como vocal abierta tónica + vocal cerrada átona. En castellano son diptongos los que llevan la vocal cerrada antes o después. La deslizada (i/u en diptongo) es consonántica en el caso que preguntás, y vocálica en el otro.


----------



## HalloweenJr

duvija said:


> La deslizada (i/u en diptongo) es consonántica en el caso que preguntás, y vocálica en el otro.


 
¿Cómo así? Explícate.


----------



## duvija

Resulta que muchos datos de fonética, no se 'piensan' sino que se miden. Los espectrogramas dan mucha información. Se hacen con programas de computadora. Aquí encontré uno con deslizadas. Las deslizadas se escriben [y] [w] , para lo que en la escritura vemos como "i , u "

Aunque te parezca imposible, podés ver algunos datos. Fijate en la primer [w] y en la última [w].
Ven que son distintas? la primera está antes de la vocal completa y tiene más 'ruido', o sea es más tipo consonante que vocal.
La última [w], que corresponde a la manera inglesa de pronunciar 'ago'[agow] se ve menos decidida, menos fuerte, o sea más vocálica.

Otros en Happy Birthday Peter Ladefoged y éste.

No encuentro buenos espectrogramas de diptongos en castellano, pero podría escanear alguna de mis cosas, si las encuentro.

Lo que puedo agregar, es que cuando hablo de 'esto es un diptongo y esto es un hiato', no es solamente porque me 'suena' sino porque se pueden medir. Por eso las discusiones de diptongo-hiato son incompletas. Con el oído no alcanza, porque interpretamos lo que escuchamos, de acuerdo a la teoría que seguimos (es inevitable. Si yo creo en los hiatos, los escucho. Si no, no).


----------



## HalloweenJr

Suena como demsiado difícil pronunciar, por ejemplo, la palabra "hui"; ya que la tildación (y de verdad no sé quién fue el que dijo esto en este hilo) es una representación gráfica para diferenciar la misma palabra pero en otro tiempo. Por cierto, algunas personas mayores siguen poniendo las tildes en palabras como "fué", "vió", "guión". . .


----------



## Lurrezko

HalloweenJr said:


> Por cierto, algunas personas mayores siguen poniendo las tildes en palabras como "fué", "vió", "guión". . .



¿Mayores?


----------



## HalloweenJr

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Mayores?


 
Sí. Lo dice el libro de ortografía _Máster biblioteca práctica de comunicación_ de la editorial OCEANO.


----------



## cbrena

HalloweenJr said:


> es una representación gráfica para diferenciar la misma palabra pero en otro tiempo,



¿En qué tiempo? ¿Tiempo verbal?


----------



## HalloweenJr

cbrena said:


> ¿En qué tiempo? ¿Tiempo verbal?


 
Sí.


----------



## Lurrezko

HalloweenJr said:


> Sí. Lo dice el libro de ortografía _Máster biblioteca práctica de comunicación_ de la editorial OCEANO.



Vaya con el Máster... La reforma que omitió el acento de _fue_ y _vio_ es más antigua, pero _guión_ se podía acentuar hasta el mes pasado.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vaya con el Máster... La reforma que omitió el acento de _fue_ y _vio_ es más antigua, (...)


 
¿Cuál reforma es?


----------



## duvija

HalloweenJr said:


> ¿Cuál reforma es?


 
Estamos hablando de las reformas de la ortografía de la RAE.


----------



## Lurrezko

HalloweenJr said:


> ¿Cuál reforma es?



La reforma ortográfica de 1959, si no me equivoco.


----------



## HalloweenJr

duvija said:


> Estamos hablando de las reformas de la ortografía de la RAE.


 
OK, no nos salgamos mucho del tema. Pero antes, detengámonos a ver esto:

La RAE, en *1999* prescribe como monosílabas, palabras que en *1959* son bisílabas, en los siguientes ejemplos: *fié, huí, riáis, freí, lié, pió, Sión, guión, bisílabas. *Pronunciadas en sílabas distintas, claramente, y no como diptongos*.*


----------



## HalloweenJr

Que me disculpen los lingüistas, pero pienso que esta reforma deben eliminarla.


----------



## Lurrezko

HalloweenJr said:


> OK, no nos salgamos mucho del tema. Pero antes, detengámonos a ver esto:
> 
> La RAE, en *1999* prescribe como monosílabas, palabras que en *1959* son bisílabas, en los siguientes ejemplos: *1959;* *fié, huí, riáis, freí, lié, pió, Sión, guión, bisílabas. *Pronunciadas en sílabas distintas, claramente, y no como diptongos*.*



Un tema muy interesante, pero se ha discutido mucho en este foro. Seguro que encuentras un montón de hilos.


----------



## Delta45

Creo que hay que tener bien clara una cosa

Vocales fuertes: a, e , o

Vocales débiles : i, u

Vocal fuerte + Vocal débil (o a la inversa) = diptongo; y, en caso de que en ese diptongo la fuerza de voz caiga sobre la vocal cerrada se pone la tilde diacrítica, para indicarlo.

En el caso de que sean dos fuertes o dos débiles hay hiato, y, por tanto, se siguen las normas generales, ya que no forman ambas vocales una sola sílaba, sinó dos independientes

Estas son:

- Agudas se acentúan  si terminan en "n", "s" o vocal

- Llanas o graves se acentúan todas, salvo las que acaben en n , s o vocal

- Esdrújulas, y las que tengan la fuerza de voz antes de la antepenúltima sílaba, se acentúan siempre.


----------



## Delta45

: *fié, huí, riáis, freí, lié, pió, Sión, guión, bisílabas.

Te equivocas Halloween

No es lo  mismo decir fié, que decir fíe; el primero es del verbo fiar y el segundo del verbo fiar

Entre hui y huí, están la diferencia de una onomatopeya y un verbo

Riais es un triptongo pero no se acentúa; supongo que se ciñe a la norma de agudas, pero tampoco veo motivo para diferenciarla de otra palabra

Freí, es para formar hiato, e es fuerte y la i es débil; la fuerza de voz cae en la í, es aguda, y es vocal, por tanto se acentúa

Lié: verbo liar, diferencia la fuerza de voz cae en la fuerte, pro no es solo por eso, sinó porque existe la palabra líe , de liar , liar tabaco, liar a una persona, etc: es por razones de significado

Pió, del verbo piar, existe la palabra pío, con tilde en la í, que significa devoto y piadoso

Sión es un nombre propio; ahí no puedo decirte la razón, aunque yo se lo pondría por n final y ser aguda yo, personalmente, no quiere decir que tenga la razón

guión, nombre común y otro diptongo, ahí me inclino a pensar en la norma de agudas acabadas en ene, pero tampoco sé muy bien decirte el por qué

sin embargo bisílabas o sí o sí tiene que llevarla es esdrújula, Halloween y hay que meterla.

Resumiendo; ésto de las tildes no se resume en voz y fuerza, también sirve para diferenciar palabras y otros propósitos.
Yo me suelo guiar más que nada por la combinación de vocales fuertes y débiles para saber si hay diptongo o hiato, y estando en duda, intento buscar si hay otra palabra similar
que tenga la fuerza de voz en otro lado. 

Atentamente, uno del otro lado del charco (España)

*


----------



## duvija

Aclaremos. Lo que la RAE hizo fue comparar la ortografia a lo acústico, y decidió ir por la ortografía. Eso quiere decir que no les importa si la palabra contiene un hiato o no. Y por la fuerza, declaró que todo lo que 'parece un diptongo, es un diptongo'. 

Hasta ahí no estaba tan mal, pero ... agregó lo de la 'h', que antes partía sílabas y ahora no. 
Truhán (estilo antiguo) acústicamente tiene un hiato grande como una casa (la 'u' no es la breve y deslizada de un diptongo, sino una vocal completa). 
Con 'guión' pasa lo mismo. Pero como en la escritura lucen como si fueran diptongos normales, la RAE eliminó la/el tilde. 
En la mayoría de los casos, donde hay vacilación entre diptongo y hiato (dependiendo de la velocidad del habla, el cuidado, el estilo, etc) la RAE decidió no preocuparse, llamarlo diptongo, eliminar los tildes y chau. Admiro la eficacia  pero no el resultado. Va a haber menos faltas de ortografía, se supone, y eso ayudará a los niños a ... no tener que pensar.
Ni que hablar, que las generaciones de nosotros, los viejos, seguiremos usando tildes, pero los pequeñines, no.


----------



## Delta45

duvija said:


> Aclaremos. Lo que la RAE hizo fue comparar la ortografia a lo acústico, y decidió ir por la ortografía. Eso quiere decir que no les importa si la palabra contiene un hiato o no. Y por la fuerza, declaró que todo lo que 'parece un diptongo, es un diptongo'.
> 
> Hasta ahí no estaba tan mal, pero ... agregó lo de la 'h', que antes partía sílabas y ahora no.
> Truhán (estilo antiguo) acústicamente tiene un hiato grande como una casa (la 'u' no es la breve y deslizada de un diptongo, sino una vocal completa).
> Con 'guión' pasa lo mismo. Pero como en la escritura lucen como si fueran diptongos normales, la RAE eliminó la/el tilde.
> En la mayoría de los casos, donde hay vacilación entre diptongo y hiato (dependiendo de la velocidad del habla, el cuidado, el estilo, etc) la RAE decidió no preocuparse, llamarlo diptongo, eliminar los tildes y chau. Admiro la eficacia  pero no el resultado. Va a haber menos faltas de ortografía, se supone, y eso ayudará a los niños a ... no tener que pensar.
> Ni que hablar, que las generaciones de nosotros, los viejos, seguiremos usando tildes, pero los pequeñines, no.



Yo tengo mis dudas duvija: no digo que no tengas razón, soy de los viejos, como dices, y entre diptongos y sinalefas, las haches al ser mudas en mi país, y también porque a lo mejor, tengo menos conocimientos de los que debiera, siempre me pasaron desapercibidos a la hora del diptongo, o de ser decisivos para romperlo o señalar hiato.

De hecho, al buscar los tiempos del verbo que tratamos, me quedé pasmado, al no ver los tiempos compuestos, como pretérito perfecto o pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, sinó sólo tiempos simples
de indicativo, subjuntivo, y modos impersonales; en mi caso, el español es el de España, también puede darse el caso de que según la zona haya variaciones; no te puedo decir; en mi caso no hablaban de los detalles que mencionaste, sólo guillotinaban por tipos de vocales y significados de palabra.

Pero insisto, es lo poco que sé, y tampoco estoy en sus cabezas, puede ser también normas específicas de un tipo de castellano y de otro. A fin de cuentas, la lengua no la hacen las academias, la hacemos los usuarios.

Saludos


----------



## Delta45

Delta45 said:


> Yo tengo mis dudas duvija: no digo que no tengas razón, soy de los viejos, como dices, y entre diptongos y sinalefas, las haches al ser mudas en mi país, y también porque a lo mejor, tengo menos conocimientos de los que debiera, siempre me pasaron desapercibidos a la hora del diptongo, o de ser decisivos para romperlo o señalar hiato.
> 
> De hecho, al buscar los tiempos del verbo que tratamos, me quedé pasmado, al no ver los tiempos compuestos, como pretérito perfecto o pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, sinó sólo tiempos simples
> de indicativo, subjuntivo, y modos impersonales; en mi caso, el español es el de España, también puede darse el caso de que según la zona haya variaciones; no te puedo decir; en mi caso no hablaban de los detalles que mencionaste, sólo guillotinaban por tipos de vocales y significados de palabra.
> 
> Pero insisto, es lo poco que sé, y tampoco estoy en sus cabezas, puede ser también normas específicas de un tipo de castellano y de otro. A fin de cuentas, la lengua no la hacen las academias, la hacemos los usuarios.
> 
> Saludos



El sitio que referencio dónde vi los tiempos del verbo en cuestión, es la página de la real academia, cuándo lo buscas, aparece un link al lado de la palabra que se llama "Conjugación", lo pulsas y lo compruebas.

En mi paso , aquí en España, y cuándo lo estudiaba, arreglábamos lo de los diptongos por clases de vocales juntas, en la medida de versos , el final de una palabra en vocal, y el principio de otra palabra en otra, formaban sinalefa, y se consideraban una sola sílaba; este ya es otro tema, pero lo menciono un poco para dar la idea de los escasos, quizá conocimientos que tengo al respecto.

Las nuevas generaciones, duvija: pues no sé; cuándo leí tu correo, y vi la hache, pues me entró un conflicto de dudas, aquí la tenemos como letra muda, sonido mudo, pero quizás tengas razón, y sea una barrera, siento no poder decirte nada al respecto, es que sencillamente no lo sé , no voy a engañarte. Quizás la tendencia sea que desaparezca: no te puedo decir; aunque también tengo escuchado
que el español muchas veces tiene algunas reglas específicas según la zona; así como expresiones, palabras, etc.

Acabo de consultar la palabra guión; y las dos formas son válidas: tanto guión como guion; si quieres puedes consultarla en rae.es; por tanto, no hay "guión" eliminado; se conserva, y se da la opción de usar "guion"

"truhán" no está eliminado , aunque se admite "truhan" rae.es

Las razones, las desconozco, el instinto me dice que admiten la pronunciación grave o la forma aguda, de ahí que a lo mejor lo admitan, pero , insisto: poco sé: te adjunto junto a las palabras, la dirección de la rae, para que puedas consultarlo

Saludos desde España


----------



## Calambur

Para evitar discusiones, podríamos usar *excluso, -a*, que es el participio irregular de *excluir*.


----------



## duvija

Feliz Año Nuevo !!! (tomé demasiado como para discutir diptongos y hiatos ahora. Hay montones de hilos al respecto).


----------



## Marabunta

Simplemente. Sin tilde. "Excluido".


----------

